# Chausson allegro 97



## solly (May 1, 2005)

Can anybody help. I recently brought a six month old Chausson Allegro 97. I have only just manged to get a handbook as the dealer had to send to Chausson for a new one. As a handbook its about a much good as a chocolate fire guard. does not show where light switches are. water pump and a number of other things. Also no wiring diagram. 
I managed to fit my Avtex tele in the slide out cupboard and in the cupobourd immediately next to found another cigaret lighter type DC outlet. I removed the panel that it was fixed in only to find behind the panel a scart plug attached to a lead. I had hoped that this went to the 3 separarte pin sockects in the the tv cupboard. and therefor thought it was for a DVD player. Today I traced the cable further and found it went down behind the water tank. I have not got a clue where this goes to. Can anybody help please. It looks like an origional fitting. 
The good news is that in tracing the wire I found the water pump. 
Owning a motor home is sooooo exciting :?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I believe that they may end up under the passenger seat, not sure why though.

Mike


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

solly said:


> Can anybody help. I recently brought a six month old Chausson Allegro 97. I have only just manged to get a handbook as the dealer had to send to Chausson for a new one. As a handbook its about a much good as a chocolate fire guard. does not show where light switches are. water pump and a number of other things. Also no wiring diagram.
> I managed to fit my Avtex tele in the slide out cupboard and in the cupobourd immediately next to found another cigaret lighter type DC outlet. I removed the panel that it was fixed in only to find behind the panel a scart plug attached to a lead. I had hoped that this went to the 3 separarte pin sockects in the the tv cupboard. and therefor thought it was for a DVD player. Today I traced the cable further and found it went down behind the water tank. I have not got a clue where this goes to. Can anybody help please. It looks like an origional fitting.
> The good news is that in tracing the wire I found the water pump.
> Owning a motor home is sooooo exciting :?


Ah :!: You've discovered the joys of French motorhome electrics :roll: We had a few issues with our Flash S3 but fortunately I am fairly fluent in electrics so they haven't been show stoppers.
Having said that, we had a lengthy period early on with the engine battery going flat. I eventually traced it to a Chausson fitted multi pin socket under the rear of the van intended for connecting lights to a trailer. It had a cap on to prevent the water getting in but in fact it stopped the water getting out...... that was getting in from the other end where M. Chausson had decided the cable entry didn't need any sort of gland :roll:


----------



## martin1485 (Jul 17, 2009)

It may end up in the radio mount in the dash. I believe that you can wire the TV up to a dash mounted DVD or through the radio speakers to give you a better sound.? My Chausson 93 also had an extra bit of loom loose in the locker in the front for this purpose?


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

*Chausson*

I saw an Allegro,a new one, a while ago and a cable went to a switch situated in the passageway just behind the forward facing passenger seats.This switch operated the table mechanism up & down. We have just changed from an Allegro 67 which we were very pleased with,but for several reasons, had to change. Hope yours gives you as much enjoyment as did ours.


----------



## holylandroad (Jan 23, 2011)

If you are still having trouble with the cable try a Chausson dealer. Continental Caravans, Cross Hands Wales should be able to help


----------

